# Kenwoods from days gone by



## rey759 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello all I've got an old set of Kenwood JL-965AV speakers that need bass drivers 12" woofer 12"passive radiators.Not really interested in getting them reconed just replacement drivers.But I always thought the passive should be bigger than the active driver.Anyway I'm looking at getting the Dayton Audio passives from Parts Express.I,m kinda stuck on the woofer looking at either the goldwood GW212/8 or the GRS polycone rubber surround woofers.I know there cheap but these are going to be garage speakers and they were given to me by my neighbor,besides that the whole things are cheap (mass produced rack system stuff).Any way back to the topic will either one of the driver work ok? I read somewhere that lower Qts speaker work better for passive systems both of these are 1.17 & 1.26 respectively.Another option is a 12 poly cone from Mcm Electronics which has a lower Qts. 0.47 but the Fs is only 50Hz or will the higher Fs make any difference.I know these are all cheap speakers but so far I haven't a dime in the whole system,just want to get them going.Thanks all!!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Tough to say from what you describe. First thing I'd say is DO NOT waste your money on a 12" replacement with an Fs of 50Hz, that woofer is gonna be garbage at best, in any application. The low price 12" woofers will likely work, but the passive radiator may be tricky to replace.


----------

